# Threaded inserts for pen cap.



## alexkuzn (Sep 14, 2009)

Guys,


Since I don't have multistart tap/die can I buy somewhere matching set of threaded "rings"? One with outside thread and another with inside  thread? Multi start of course. 

Stainless steel would be nice but bronze or other soft metals will work too.



Thanks,
Alex


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 19, 2009)

Actually, you would be far better off with nylon inserts.  Maybe if you contacted RhieZing <sp>, they would sell you just the plastic cap inserts for a gent and the metal section that screws into it.  Then you would only need a single start die to thread your own nib section.  Or you could probably just by the whole nib assembly and the cap insert.  I'm not sure how much money you'd save though because that is most likely the more expensive half of the pen kit to produce.  The centerband, finial and clip would be far cheaper and easiser for them to make.


----------

